# Morewood Demo Rides



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

In this thread I will be building up the Morewood demo fleet...please buy a Morewood frame and build along with me. 

Seriously, I am building up these bikes:

Makulu 8"...although I have a Black one.










Kalula 7"










Ndiza 4"










Zula 4"










and perhaps more...

So...let's start with the headsets. Cane Creek supplying the love!


















VP Components setting us up on the pedals! Ultra low profile.


















More to come from SRAM, Formula, Spank, Fox Shox, Cane Creek, MRP, etc.

These bike will be available to ride at most of the MSC, CrankworX Colorado, US Nationals, and more. Can't wait for you guys to be able to take them for a spin.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

C'mon, you can do better than that. How about pics of the frames?


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha!...here is the Zula from a few weeks ago...it is snowing out side again. More photos on the way.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

This is pure bike porn.

Tissues at the ready!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

too late.. i already got myself a kalula, and acros pimptastic headset  along with saddlepost from them 

and ill stick to the BOS for rear dampening as well 

Now i just need to get the fork in so i can actually build it up and try it too .. bleargh.. i hate slow postal services


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

send some sram love this way...X-9's or 0's doesn't matter


----------



## FanatikBike.com (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice, stoked to see these builds! Here's some more photo goods from our studio...some of the best looking frames I've seen in a long time!


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the photos Fanatik! :thumbsup: My truck hood not good enough?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frames are pretty but too bad they are so flexy in the rear


----------



## FanatikBike.com (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got this Makulu built up...38.5 lbs as it sits. Feels absolutely amazing! Kalula build coming tomorrow...will post some pics of that one too.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

wow those are amazing...and flexy? i've never ridden one but find that somehow hard to believe.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, I agree...yanked on the rear end of a Makulu today and there is very little flex. I can't imagine there is enough flex to notice it on the trail.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

very very close to all out dream build, that makulu is


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> frames are pretty but too bad they are so flexy in the rear


What on EARTH are you talking about? :skep:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah...glad someone agrees with me. atleast with the dh bike, huge bearings, solid rear, 150mm rear=solid


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nmpearson said:


> yeah...glad someone agrees with me. atleast with the dh bike, huge bearings, solid rear, 150mm rear=solid


i rode one like 4 or 5 years ago and they were flexy...these ones look better though


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

so you compared a ride on a 4-5 year old model with the current ones, and pronounced the new ones flexy.. good to know you base your opinion on solid arguments


----------



## FanatikBike.com (Dec 28, 2008)

Kalula build! Weighs in at 36.25 lbs. Yet another beautiful ride!


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i rode one like 4 or 5 years ago and they were flexy...these ones look better though


WOW! Just refrain from posting if you're gonna say stupid things. It's better for everybody:skep:


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i rode one like 4 or 5 years ago and they were flexy...these ones look better though


I own an '05 Shova LT and I have ridden it hard at Highland and can't understand what you say, flexy?ut: , are you sure it wasn't a SC Bullit?


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

The Kalula and the Makulu look dope Fanatik! This volcano ash crap has really jacked up my shipments. I will be assembling more pieces for the bikes asap.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thread hijack.*

Well you did say to join in. My Zuza Demo bike, it's already built so no pretty before and after photos. Nothing special, but it's ready to ride.


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

How much does a Kalula cost?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fantastic looking bikes, mmmmmm Makulu and Kalula....I wouldn't mind one of each...

In the meantime, this thread needs more Zuza! Like, mine...:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

okay, that confirmed it, i want your job!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

lucky


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

vwolf said:


> How much does a Kalula cost?


Around 2K


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

vwolf said:


> How much does a Kalula cost?


http://fanatikbike.com/product/10-morewood-kalula-7441.htm

Those are some nice looking Zuza's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i rode one like 4 or 5 years ago and they were flexy...these ones look better though


dumbest post ever!!!:madman:

Good thread, I have a 17.1kgs Makulu and a Mbuzi (6")...brilliant!!


















thanks Rouler!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Chuckie said:


> dumbest post ever!!!:madman:
> 
> G]


it's my opinion...who cares ...I stand by what I say and the bike I rode...furthermore they are just stupid single pivots


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's my opinion...who cares ...I stand by what I say and the bike I rode...furthermore they are just stupid single pivots


Yet another amazingly insightful addition by SMT...I guess you have to get 40,000 posts somehow...

And by the way, these "stupid single pivots" ride far better than the majority of multi-linkage DH bikes on the market. Single pivots, when built right, are a superior suspension design in many ways. Ask anyone who rides the newer versions of the Makulu and they will tell you it is absolutely amazing. Open your mind!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's my opinion...who cares ...I stand by what I say and the bike I rode...furthermore they are just stupid single pivots


Short write up on one of the stupid single pivots:

http://dirt.mpora.com/zfeatured-box/morewood-makulu.html


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

5 years ago!! didn't everyone think the Kona Stinky & Demo 9 was the bomb??

Dirt Mag benchmark the Makulu whenever they compare a bike, they also did this with the Orange 224, and also the Commencal Supreme DH....hmmm all a version of single pivot


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

Chuckie said:


> dumbest post ever!!!:madman:
> 
> Good thread, I have a 17.1kgs Makulu and a Mbuzi (6")...brilliant!!


Chuckie when you getting a RaRe for that boy? :ihih:


----------



## Tiago79 (Apr 25, 2007)

Getting a respray very soon. Something one off but a proper race color.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha! Larger bearings, refined pivot, linkage system, 2.3:1 ratio...


----------



## solarburn (Jun 27, 2005)

Morewood's look'n great!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's my opinion...who cares ...I stand by what I say and the bike I rode...furthermore they are just stupid single pivots


SMT hates the single pivot...If an M6 had noodles for linkage, the ol pirate woulde be in heaven... How ya been buddy?


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

DeanH said:


> too late.. i already got myself a kalula, and acros pimptastic headset  along with saddlepost from them
> 
> and ill stick to the BOS for rear dampening as well
> 
> Now i just need to get the fork in so i can actually build it up and try it too .. bleargh.. i hate slow postal services


Which fork will you be sporting? I was riding this around at Sea Otter...Bos is good stuff!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

MoreThanARep said:


> Which fork will you be sporting? I was riding this around at Sea Otter...Bos is good stuff!


For now, its lost in the mail, a 08 888 WC RC3.

later on when i get my funds in order, it will be the new '10 888 WC RC3 evo

Ive got a buddy who rates the new 888 evo over his Bos Idylle Rare, he was angry cos he tried the new 888 and found it even better then his bos front, and hes not a gear head like me, he rates functionality highest always, where as i gotta admit..i like new shiny bits.. as long as they arent worse then the old


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Its nice to see some Morewood love! Richard is top notch to deal with. Been riding my shova for about 5 months now and i love it. O btw @ 235lbs i stand and hammer with no flex what so ever. Keep up the sweet pics!


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Spank Drop Stem...Spike Director Chrome


















Spank Spike EVO Stem










Spank Spike EVO 777 15mm and 30 mm rises...


















More parts a comin'...as I said this volcano ash crap has screwed shipping a bit for me.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Lance, those pedals look sick. If the offer is still good, purple for the slopestyle bike and I dunno yet for the bmx... I'll do some looking.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Sure thing Joel!


----------



## ScottSaxer (Jul 16, 2007)

whats the weight of each frame?


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

ScottSaxer said:


> whats the weight of each frame?


Small Makulu/RC4/Steel spring: about 10.8 lbs
Medium Kalula/RC4/Steel spring: about 10.2 lbs
Large Zula/RP23: just a tad over 6 lbs


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are some pretty ladies all in a row...and a Mbuzi for Joel to ogle...


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

whats the weight on those mbuzi's??


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

So are you gonna let me ride that Mbuzi? Id like to set that thing up slopestyle-ish and hit some big stuff... That thing has barspin written all over it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MoreThanARep said:


> Spank Drop Stem...Spike Director Chrome
> 
> [.


man that looks nice


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Some really HOT bikes! I would love to throw a leg over any one of those beauties.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

*Temporary build...*

...had some parts lying around. I just wanted to build SOMETHING for the weekend. I will finish the bike before the Chalk Creek Stampede.










Don't worry...the white is going away.

Coming this week:
Fork
Cassette
Rear Der.
Rotors
Cranks
Front Tire

Things that are staying:
- Cane Creek 110 Semi Integrated
- VP Components VP 59 Pedals
- SRAM Shiter and Chain.
- Formula Brakes
- Fouriers 32t Chainring
- Spank Oozy Ltd Edition...just changing it to a Black one.
- Straitline Guide...just going smaller.
- Spank Subrosa's...getting a color change.
- Spank Bar...switch from a Lounge Bar to a Spike 777 EVO 30mm rise.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> ...had some parts lying around. I just wanted to build SOMETHING for the weekend. I will finish the bike before the Chalk Creek Stampede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick already!

My dream quiver would be: Ndiza, Mbuzi, Makulu. But, since I traded in my dreamlife for a wife (kids take note!!!!)  all I got in the end is one measly Zuza to do it all....


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, got it built up Day one at The Mountain states Cup #2...I'll post the rest of the builds soon. Thanks for visiting my tent...see you at Angel Fire! :thumbsup:


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

MoreThanARep said:


> Well, got it built up Day one at The Mountain states Cup #2...I'll post the rest of the builds soon. Thanks for visiting my tent...see you at Angel Fire! :thumbsup:


Lance it was great to met you this weekend. Thank you for your time and help at the race and I will see you at AF as well 

Ricky


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Factory photos from my friend Damien Vergez...


----------



## FanatikBike.com (Dec 28, 2008)

Are those a couple Fanatik team orange Makulu frames I spot in there? Lookin' good!


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Not feelin the love*

How about shipping out a few to the east coast( highland mountain) for a couple demo days. I would love to take one on a nice stroll down the mountain.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

supramk388 said:


> Lance it was great to met you this weekend. Thank you for your time and help at the race and I will see you at AF as well
> 
> Ricky


Ricky, glad to help! We'll bring more cookie dough to AF...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

an Ndiza would be nice for Crankworx Colorado. Ya know, a loaner


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Getting there...I need to lace up some new Subrosa EVO rims...


























Joel, you have to do Crankworx on the Makulu!

Thanks to Straitline for overnighting the guide and to MRP for the cranks and the fork.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

MoreThanARep said:


> Joel, you have to do Crankworx on the Makulu!


A Shova or Mbuzi would be more to my liking  have a good trip to Switzerland!


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

More pics...I built it at AngelFire. 

36lbs. 1oz.

Thanks to Lance Canefield for the rotors. Thanks to MRP for the Camber Cranks, Cane Creek for the headset and Double Barrel (Not shown), VP for the pedals, Spank for the grips and bar, Straitline for the guide, clamp, headset spacers, and stem.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

I know...I need to cut the seatpost and rear brake line.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

arggghhhh, this thread's killing me, I'm itching for a morewood!!! Great thread!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

I thought id show you the result on my kalula, quite the opposite of your low 36 lbs one.. mines a solid 18.5 kg, i think that pops in at 40lbs or so, its set up for DH rides fantastic though.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Stop it. I said I don't want to change bikes, and you guys are NOT HELPING. ARGH.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

better get it over with 


you know you want one..


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate when all you lucky bastar*s post up your awesome bikes and make me question the bike I'm thinking about buying. 

Nice bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow! They must call them Morewoods becasue of the extension program they started in my trousers!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Couple of great looking Kalulas there, good to see that dual crown... Both look like rippin setups.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> Wow! They must call them Morewoods becasue of the extension program they started in my trousers!


You are onto the secret of my avatar text. :thumbsup:


----------



## dngr (Jul 26, 2009)

MoreThanARep said:


> More pics...I built it at AngelFire.
> 
> 36lbs. 1oz.
> 
> Thanks to Lance Canefield for the rotors. Thanks to MRP for the Camber Cranks, Cane Creek for the headset and Double Barrel (Not shown), VP for the pedals, Spank for the grips and bar, Straitline for the guide, clamp, headset spacers, and stem.


Beautiful. Are you running Formula RX brakes? I've been seriously considering them for my Zuza build (see post from Lord Humongous)


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

dngr said:


> Beautiful. Are you running Formula RX brakes? I've been seriously considering them for my Zuza build (see post from Lord Humongous)


They are The One FR's. I am going outside to shoot some photos of the Makulu. Another Zula is arriving along with a Izimu that I will be building up.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

*Makulu*

MRP Camber Cranks
Straitline Silent Guide/Stem/seat Collar
Spank Spike Evo 777
VP Pedals

Boxxer, Thomson Post, WTB Saddle...more to come.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

MoreThanARep said:


> MRP Camber Cranks
> Straitline Silent Guide/Stem/seat Collar
> Spank Spike Evo 777
> VP Pedals
> ...


sexy devil right there!


----------



## dfinn (Nov 8, 2004)

Not as nice and new as most of the other bikes but here's my new-to-me Izimu.










Only got a few rides on it but so far loving it. The CCDB feels amazing, super plush. I'm not sure the small will work for me long term though, anyone got a large and want to swap front triangles?


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

*Speaking of Double Barrels...*

For the Kalula...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

what settings should a CCDB be on to match the kinematics for the kalula ?

my BOS is matched and works perfectly, but ive got a chance to test a CCDB soon, and well, i figured there must be some settings that are good for it, with its ratio, as opposed to out of the box settings


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

DeanH said:


> what settings should a CCDB be on to match the kinematics for the kalula ?
> 
> my BOS is matched and works perfectly, but ive got a chance to test a CCDB soon, and well, i figured there must be some settings that are good for it, with its ratio, as opposed to out of the box settings


I'm not sure. The DB is for one of the demo bikes...I have to use the Fox Shox because I weigh too much for the Cane Creek. :madman:

But...I hope to have a beefier 250# spring soon.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

dfinn said:


> Not as nice and new as most of the other bikes but here's my new-to-me Izimu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the white...nice ride Dan.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey Lance, are you going to be at Crested Butte in a week for the MSC race? Sorry I missed ya at Angel Fire, I had to skip it because of some work BS that's flying around right now.

I still want to take one of these guys for a spin.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

Ithnu said:


> Hey Lance, are you going to be at Crested Butte in a week for the MSC race? Sorry I missed ya at Angel Fire, I had to skip it because of some work BS that's flying around right now.
> 
> I still want to take one of these guys for a spin.


I'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

My Mbuzi is bang on 31lbs now with Lyric coil u-turn (fox talas soon to come)


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

That is one sexy Mbuzi! Joel is building one for Colorado Crankworx.

Some photos from the Nationals...thank you sicklines.com...


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

What pedals and cranks are on the Makulu?
All three of those look fantastic btw


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

kipdrunner said:


> What pedals and cranks are on the Makulu?
> All three of those look fantastic btw


They're VP Components VP 59 pedals.
The company's website makes me have mixed feelings about them but that particular model looks really good!


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

hafnz said:


> They're VP Components VP 59 pedals.
> The company's website makes me have mixed feelings about them but that particular model looks really good!


Ha! The website leaves a lot to be desired. They have a new website coming soon. They are the same company as BeBop pedals, I think.

Check out the Team Makulu's in Orange from Fanatik Bike...36.1 lbs. https://fanatikbike.com/about/custom-build-report-morewood-makulu-pg782.htm


----------

